# MSP and Nahant PD



## Guest

Throwing shots at each other is one thing among the thin blue line. But a sworn PO actually interfering with another police agency's operations is WRONG! No matter what gripes police have with each other over funding and LEC stuff, working against other police by helping Mr. Public the Knucklehead is wrong. What do I mean? Maybe a Nahant police officer could explain. They complain when SP isn't around and now SP is around and they fight our enforcement activities literally right in front of us.
:sb: :NO:


----------



## robodope

Stay out of NAHANT!!!!! JK....what the hell are you talking about..fill us all in this message is too cryptic riddler


----------



## PearlOnyx

Talking about enforcement on the Causeway and the "MDC" Beach I would imagine. I drive that every night, and I can't tell you how rare it is to see a MSP Unit with a car stop there. Nahant has a car stopped on the Causeway every 10 seconds, it seems. The MSP Mounted Unit present on the Lynn/Swampscott side of the beach is nice though.


----------



## quality617

PearlOnyx";p="65672 said:


> Talking about enforcement on the Causeway and the "MDC" Beach I would imagine. I drive that every night, and I can't tell you how rare it is to see a MSP Unit with a car stop there. Nahant has a car stopped on the Causeway every 10 seconds, it seems. The MSP Mounted Unit present on the Lynn/Swampscott side of the beach is nice though.


I don't see what the problem is. Local agencies have had concurrent jurisdition on MDC property within their borders since 1996.

What am I missing?


----------



## Guest

Staties, town cops clash on patrol tactics
By Debra Glidden
Tuesday, May 24, 2005
NAHANT - Nahant Police and State Police have drawn battle lines along the causeway.
The town and the state police have joint jurisdiction on the causeway and Nahant Rotary, but apparently a sharp difference on traffic enforcement strategy.
Town Police Lt. Thomas Hutton said after the department received at least 20 complaints from town residents who were ticketed by state police for speeding on the causeway, Nahant officers moved to warn its residents to slow down.
The department stationed marked cruisers with lights flashing at two spots along the causeway during rush hour Friday evening, as state police were clocking vehicles, and officers were waving at vehicles to warn motorists to slow down.
That move did not sit well with state police.
According to one civilian eyewitness, State Police Sgt. Paul Barbieri "ordered" Nahant cruisers off the causeway twice Friday evening.
"Nahant police politely declined to be moved," the witness said.
Hutton said the department was being "proactive" and ensuring that motorists were driving safely.
State Police Sgt. Richard Donovan called the situation "ridiculous."
"If Nahant officers were warning vehicles to slow down when state police were using radar for traffic enforcement they were interfering with state police operations," Donovan said.
Donovan said the state and local police have joint jurisdiction on the causeway, but State Police Public Information Officer Sharon Costine said state police are the primary authority.
"The bottom line is it is part of our patrol area. It is our roadway and is not in the town of Nahant," Costine said."Apparently Nahant has an issue with us being there."
According to several town residents, including a 90-year-old great-grandmother, the state police have been aggressively targeting Nahant residents. (duh! who else drives in and out of that peninsula)
The speed limit at each end of the causeway is 35 mph and the posted speed limit is 45 mph on the rest of the road that connects the peninsula town with Lynn.
According to police, some residents have been ticketed for going 40 mph in the 35 mph zone.
"According to the people who called us, the tickets were issued by state police where the speed limit drops from 45-miles to 35-miles," Hutton said.
Hutton said the two departments have historically have had a "good working relationship."
"This problem started a couple of weeks ago when town officials said they intend to bill the state for services the town provides to the causeway and the Nahant Beach Reservation. The state turned it into a p- - - - - -contest," Hutton said.
Donovan said allegations the state police are targeting Nahant residents is "nonsense."
"We use radar and when someone is speeding they are stopped and they are given a ticket or warning as appropriate. We are looking at the radar gun, not at Nahant (parking) stickers," Donovan said.
Donovan said the state police have dedicated patrols on the causeway, Lynn Shore Drive and on the Lynnway on weekends, and has stepped up traffic enforcement.
"We had a lot of complaints from Nahant police about speeding on the causeway and in the (Nahant Beach Reservation) parking lot," Donovan said.
Police Chief William F. Waters said that is "an absolute lie."
"The Nahant police has never complained to the state about speeding cars on the causeway," Waters said.
+++++++++++++++
As for Nahant billing for services and answering all the calls. Their dispatch sometimes never notifies the barrack or delays it. I've heard the responses on the scanner (well I use to). The last couple of years they have been Nextel dispatched to avoid the radio (esp. during the SP dedicated patrols).


----------



## j809

That is the most retarted thing I have ever heard. Shame on Nahant PD administration. I think the AG should step in and come down with a decision. I think that is definitely interfering. P:


----------



## quality617

So apparently Nahant residents can drive anyway they damn well please, and the 'rest of us' need to be controlled. 

They should open a barracks right there at the rotary.


----------



## Mikey682

That's pretty weak on Nahants part.


----------



## mpdcam

I would laugh at my OIC if I was told to park on the side of the road with my lights on and wave at people to slow down, especially if the MSP was set up doing enforcement. Thats rediculous...
A lot of the cities and towns in the Boston area share jurisdiction on parkways. If the MSP wants to set up enforcement on these roads, what is the problem? I say go for it. They probabally need it. A vast majority of the vehicles that are stopped on these roads are residents of that particular town, so to say that Nahant residents are getting picked on is crazy.
As for the guy who got a ticket for 40 in a 35 most likely talked his way into a ticket. Who here hasn't stopped a car with the intention of giving a verbal warning only to be convinced to issue a written citation. People crack me up...


----------



## rhl

I'm not that familiar with the area, but the SP Lt. said the causeway is not in Nahant. If that's the case, why is NPD there? Where is the causeway located then...Purgatory? rhl


----------



## HousingCop

Having been stopped several times on the causeway / rotary in the early 90's, I can tell you this. Unless you are LE or a resident of Nahant, you will be ticketed, plain &amp; simple. 
SP steps in and levels the playing field and viola', the NPD is flapping their arms warning "their people", i.e. "residents of said peninsula" to slow down, lest they be ticketed for speeding by another agency.
It's very simple really. There is hardly any industrial base for taxation on Nahant. Residential property taxes are high enough there so to supplement the budget, non-residents get whacked with speeding fines. Half to the state, half to the town. Been that way for eons as far as I know.


----------



## LFOD

As someone that is unfamiliar with the cross-jurisdictional issues that may arise in Massachusetts LE, is this a common problem?
That is to say, is the MSP welcomed for enforcement in municipalities throughout MA? I read that MSP was involved in a joint enforcement task force recently in Springfield MA. How did Springfield PD see this? Not trying to stir a shit pot...Its more that I work in a city in which I have never seen a State Police unit working (other than investigative units and they even those guys are rarely seen) and I am curious how State PD is viewed in the cities and towns. My question is, whether this usually turns into a pissing match between local and state or is the shared jusrisdiction amicable?


----------



## chief801

This situation is just another example of how stupid we can get. If Nahant is legitimately flagging people down to reduce speeds and increase traffic safety, I don't have a problem with that. It should not be done while another agency with appropriate enforcement jurisdiction is conducting a radar operation.
On the other hand, SP needs to look at the big picture. Why are they writing tickets? Presumably, it is to slow people down. If Nahant is out there slowing the traffic, there is no need to carry out a radar assignment. Move where you are needed! You have two different agencies trying to accomplish the same goal using different methods. The brass from both should put their heads together and say on "x" days Nahant will slow traffic, on "Y" days SP will handle traffic control. Who cares who is doing it or how, as long as it is getting done. 
Shame on both agencies that simultaneously hold their posts, wasting each other's time, while making fools of themselves to the general public!
Nahant guys should see the SP out there and say, "Great, I can go do something else now". SP should do the same. Adapt to the situation and lose the tunnel vision! We are SUPPOSED to be on the same side! But then again, what do I know...


----------



## Clouseau

Unfortunately this made the papers, how embarrassing.

There is not many things I enjoy more than stopping a resident of the city for speeding. They tell me that they are one of the residents who have been calling and complaining about speed but it's ok because they live there....

If this is actually happening in Nahant, it's obvious who is running the town, and who the chief really works for.

Warning drivers of an upcoming radar enforcement zone is equal to the public flashing their headlights at on coming traffic when they see a cruiser on the side of the road. 

Nahant must not have too much to do and plenty of men to do it if they can afford to station two guys with cruisers at the scene.

Bottom line.....who ever has primary jurisdiction, in this case the state, should have their say.

{Quality617, I believe it was the merge that started concurrent jurisdiction on these roads}


----------



## KozmoKramer

*(If this question has drifted too far off topic; let me know and I'll re-post it on another forum)

As someone not in LE, clear this question up for me.
I thought the MSP could go anywhere (a sort of carte blanche so to speak) in the state to enforce any and all laws and traffic regs, invited or not.
Is this an incorrect presumption on my part?
And if so, (generally) what are the conventional MSP \ Muni jurisdictional rules in Mass?

Also, along the same vein; what is the Massachusetts State line rule?
For example, I assume you could pursue over the NH border for a full out felony, but not for a motor vehicle infraction? Are you required to get authorization from the state you are entering, or are there any types of "implied" permissions shared between the border states for LE functions?*


----------



## bbelichick

1. MSP has primary jurisdiction on this roadway. It's like MSP going to the roadways that enter a City (ie Springfield) and warning the residents to slow down because SPD Traffic Units are running radar.

2. As far as the previous poster claiming that NPD is "just trying to enforce the laws differently", wake up and smell the coffee. Has your superior officer EVER asked to to conduct speed enforcement by sitting somewhere with your lights on and warning them to slow down? THis is interference, plain and simple. They are a podunk PD that is angry that their residents are being ticketed and are "helping out". It is no different than flashing your lights at another motorist to warn of radar, except it is being done by supposed "police'. I say supposed because no real cop would warn people breaking the law to "watch out". That is dirty, low down backstabbing. Good work, Chief!


----------



## chief801

First of all bbelichick, I don't have a superior officer! Your view on this topic is too narrow...of course you don't conduct ENFORCEMENT by sitting with your lights on! That is called traffic CALMING, the same function radar signs provide. The goal for ENFORCEMENT and CALMING are one in the same, to slow traffic. ENFORCEMENT isn't done solely for the purpose of writing tickets.
If you read and understood my post, you would realize that I agree with you. The way it is being done now is interference. I was critical of both departments for not being mature enough to work this out without making fools of themselves. Nothing good can come out of two agencies trying to usurp the authority of one another.
Don't get so caught up in the "laying in wait to catch the bad guy" mentality. Prevention is also a legitimate police function. Employment of multiple strategies to attack a problem is always more effective than relying on one. Crime and safety issues all have three issues in common: victims, offenders, and environment. The number of victims can be reduced by reducing offenders (enforcement), and changing environment (traffic calming).


----------



## bbelichick

"calming " doesn't prevent speeding. The speeder just slows down, goes down the road, and speeds up again.

We all know this is true. All the college classes and Professors in their ivory towers spouting statistics and studies can't convince me otherwise. 

We all have driven cars in our civilian years. What motivated you into slowing down? A warning? not likely. A Cruiser with their lights on? Temporarily. A ticket? Hell, yes.

Nahant was conducting this "mission" to bust the MSP's balls and show their residents that they were looking out for them. It's absolutely ridiculous. That is the MSP's road. Nahant has no business telling them who they can and can't write. Furthermore, "don't write the residents" is such a corrupt, misguided policy that I can't even begin to fathom it, other than I imagine that the Chief is not Civil Service and has to kiss a** to keep his job. As flawed as Civil Service is, this is one good reason to keep it.

P.S. The reaction of most of the guys I know to those STUPID, WASTE OF MONEY "Radar signs" is to speed up and see how fast they can get the damn thing to register. Those things are a joke.


----------



## Guest

1100 hrs this morning Nahant.org had a statement to its readers. To contact the gov's office if you are unhappy about MSP's selective enforcement.

:shock: 




The statement was gone as of :
© 2005 Town of Nahant, Massachusetts
Last Website Update: May 27, 2005 3:56 PM
I wonder if the Gov said something.

Maybe a trooper should be present as a friend of the defense every time a NPD officer is at a CMVI judges appeal.


----------



## Clouseau

*


MSP75";p="65754 said:



1100 hrs this morning Nahant.org had a statement to its readers. To contact the gov's office if you are unhappy about MSP's selective enforcement.

Click to expand...

*


MSP75";p="65754 said:


> This is more unbelievable than the first article I still haven't gotten over.
> Is this a town, or another planet?
> I could never work for a dept. that kisses ass and caters to the public like this.....it's just plain sickening.
> 
> If I was a district commander or what ever they are calling them these days, I would saturate the area with patrols and take no prisoners....you know, bring them back toward reality.


----------



## chief801

Ah here goes that ridiculous mentality again..."It is the MSP's road" Give it a rest already! You don't really buy into all that crap do you?

I hate the fact that ignorance and arrogance are so pervasive throughout my profession!


----------



## SPD3

chief801";p="65729 said:


> This situation is just another example of how stupid we can get. If Nahant is legitimately flagging people down to reduce speeds and increase traffic safety, I don't have a problem with that.


I don't even know where to begin. If you think stationing personnel on the side of a road to wave at passing cars like tourists at a parade is an appropriate utilization of resources I shudder to think what department you preside over.



chief801";p="65729 said:


> Shame on both agencies that simultaneously hold their posts, wasting each other's time, while making fools of themselves to the general public!


So I set up running radar and someone parks behind me with the intent of neutralizing my enforcement activity and the solution is to pack up my toys and leave the playground? And even worse shame on us both? I think not. The mentality of which you speak seems to be one that you never grasped. Mall security tactics will do nothing but a disservice to the citizens of the Commonwealth.


----------



## Guest

Chief801, 
Throwing shots at a member from another dept (as happens on the site) is one thing. Its entertaining and enlightening sometimes. But, actually bringing your gripe out to the road and assisting the knuckleheads against another on the thing blue line is WRONG. Law Enforcement is family. We get bitter at each other. We argue. But this is very, very, very WRONG! We all know NPD wasn't conducting traffic calming operations. Also, their is no excuse for them to have the public try to pressure Beacon Hill to prevent another police officer from conducting his lawful duties. [-X


----------



## LA Copper

As a now infamous man once said, " Can't we all just get along?"


----------



## chief801

Some of you don't read well...I said I agree with the fact that NPD should not interfere (if that is their intent). I don't pretend to know what exactly is going on out there. I'm merely presenting thoughts to possibly understand why it is going on. Unlike some of you that maintain a narrow scope, I try to figure things out by seeing all sides.

SPD3 - I'm glad you are the authority on what constitutes a disservice to the citizens of the Commonwealth. I can only hope to someday reach your level of enlightenment!


----------



## DoD102

WOW!! What garbage. If SP wants to write cits who cares? that's what they do best. seems


----------



## SPD3

Hey chief Wiggum....you are the one who likes to characterize everyone else's vision as narrower than your own....repeatedly might I add. 

Oh and then there is this classic;

"I hate the fact that ignorance and arrogance are so pervasive throughout my profession!" chief801 


The irony of the statement's content apparently lost on its author. I suggest you reflect upon your own words before you begin looking for humility in mine. Are you the only one entitled to an opinion here? My reading comprehension skills are quite adequate and in your original post you felt the need to defend the actions of the Nahant officers, going so far as to criticize BOTH departments for that first encounter. Traffic calming you called it...... I would hope that you would be embarrassed at attempting such a spin on it. 

The fact of the matter is that the causeway leading to Nahant belongs to NO ONE, it is a PUBLIC WAY. I do not subscribe to this "our road" and "their road" dogma, nor do any of the troopers with whom I work. We are all police officers and there are plenty of bad guys to go around. The discussion here is limited to a department deploying personnel to defeat the lawful enforcement activity of another agency. Plain and simple. You seem intent upon muddying the waters by touching upon enforcement goals and claiming to employ multiple perspectives. I am sorry but over complicating an incomplex issue does not serve to elevate the level of the discussion, your attempts notwithstanding. We can talk about cold fusion too if it makes you feel more intelligent.


----------



## bbelichick

chief801";p="65762 said:


> Ah here goes that ridiculous mentality again..."It is the MSP's road" Give it a rest already! You don't really buy into all that crap do you?
> 
> I hate the fact that ignorance and arrogance are so pervasive throughout my profession!


Where are you a Chief? Harvard? Perhaps you would enjoy it the MSP started answering 911 calls and saturating your community?

That road is the MSP's jurisdiction. The Chief of NPD has no business telling the MSP who to write and who to let go, any more than the MSP can tell any other PD who to write in their town.

"Selective Enforcement?" As if the Station Commander ordered his guys to go write Nahant residents only?


----------



## popo

It is very easy to discover if the MSP is f*cking with the residents of Nahant. Look at when the citations started. Did they start after the town said they would charge the state for services. Second step, look at the tickets. Are they bullshit tickets, 40 in a 35. Good, the clerk magistrate can step in dismiss all the tickets at the hearing and if he deems that the MSP is abusing their power, then every CMVI written by SP should be dismissed automatically at that court. That would be a stiff kick in the balls and MSP brass would have to take some sort of action.I have seen this happen a few years back in Brockton, when the SP CAT team got pissed off at BPD and started targeting all cars with MPA stickers. Of course every ticket was thrown out, the CAT team got kicked out, the Sgt re-assigned far away and a new CAT team came in. The same thing could happen here. I don't agree with Nahant's tactics and I e-mailed that Chief with my opinion whether he wants to read or not, however I do not condone abuse of power under any circumstances, and if that is the case, then all those troopers including the Troop Commander should be reprimanded.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy

Hey fellas, not for nothing, but isn't every road in this state MSP jurisdiction? I'm really not trying to play shit-stirrer, but if the state police want to run radar somewhere, don't they have the authority to do so? Anywhere in the state??

Why would Nahant PD counteract the intentions of the state police running radar? What purpose does that serve, other than pissing off another agency? I think bbelichick said it best regarding "calming" attempts... I know every time I pass a "your speed" station, I downshift twice and twist the throttle. As far as citizens being encouraged to complain to the Governor about the troopers doing their job, that's just friggin ridiculous. Just my two cents.


----------



## robodope

Wow!! I thought this BS went out in the late 80's?? This type of crap should never be decided on a street level. The Chief on NPD needs to sit down with Commander of the State Police and work out a mutal agreement. Nahant PD if they were upset should have eaten some crow and had their chief represent them and meet with the State Police Higher ups. I totally disagree with Nahant PD interfering but if I'm the Command Staff of State PD Medford or Revere...I'd say I would rather have my officers concentrating their patrols in Lynn and Revere State roads where they will actually make some good stops. You can still get the Nahant yuppies further up the road before they hit the rotary.
Also, I think the chief801's comments have been taken out of context and twisted around. He offers some dimplomacy and some rationale vs. angry words and pissing contests which make all of us look stupid. Just my rant but it seems like it can be worked out..You all have to work together whether you want to or not...


----------



## GARDA

Pvt. Cowboy";p="65810 said:


> I'm really not trying to play shit-stirrer, but if the state police want to run radar somewhere, don't they have the authority to do so? Anywhere in the state?? Why would Nahant PD counteract the intentions of the state police running radar? What purpose does that serve, other than pissing off another agency? I think bbelichick said it best regarding "calming" attempts...


Pvt. Cowboy, there are plenty of "Chefs" on this site who like to "Stir Things Up", if you know what I mean...no worries there.

QUESTION: "If the SP want to run radar somewhere, don't they have authority to do so?" 
ANSWER: Correct.

QUESTION: "Why whould NPD counteract the intentions of SP radar ops?" 
ANSWER: Just the junkyard (Nahant pedigree) dog barking, ignore same.

QUESTION: "What purpose does that serve, other than pissing off another agency?
ANSWER: Attempted usurpation of SP authority.

MY TWO CENTS: If a civilian gives away my speed enforcement efforts by flashing his headlights and revealing my radar/lidar position ahead...and I happen to see them doing so...I will stop THEIR car, and ask them how long they have had defective (intermittently flashing) headlights, and then issue them a fine: $35.00 (C. 90 /S. 7 ) Equipment Violation.

Does anyone (chief801) expect the majority of us to thank the civilian for slowing (or "CALMING") traffic down by assisting / UNDERMINING law enforcement's public safety role?

Why should Nahant PD's role in this pissing contest be seen as anything
other than that of the civilian who flashes his headlights to warn the oncoming (SPEEDING) strangers, that they are soon about to atone for their error in vehicular velocity judgement?


----------



## Se7en

Just curious but why did the State want or need to address the Nahant Causeway? Are there more fatalities on the Causeway than the Lynnway. Are there more aggressive operators and speeders on the Causeway than the Lynnway? I doubt it to both of those questions. 

It seems like a giant pissing contest between both departments and neither one looks like the winner. Lets go after the working class and screw with them and ticket them for minimal speed violations. If it was true that the State Police stopped and ticketed someone for five miles over the speed limit, thats chicken shit.


----------



## chief801

SPD3 - The "My Profession" comment is called sarcasm...Aside from that, your ranting does nothing more than reinforce my original perception...

And Bbelichick...If the SP are so inclined as to saturate the community I work in, and decide to answer 911 calls, so be it! I wouldn't give a rats ass...I would welcome the assistance, provided they werent' acting like idiots

Garda- You are confusing public safety with law enforcement. Law enforcement is a tool to ensure public safety. Civilians flashing lights does not undermine public safety, it undermines enforcement. Bottom line, the cars slow down, accidents decrease...isn't that public safety?

Robodope - You are living proof that there is intelligent life out there! I was offering food for thought and the knuckleheads let their testosterone boil to the point where they couldn't see straight!


----------



## ryan933

chief801... it is late and I am tired. Therefore, I will abbreviate my response to your condescending drivel.

Your self-proclaimed ability to "see all sides" of issues is exactly the kind of limp wrist, relativism mentality, that is crippling this nation!

:uc: 

Ryan


----------



## SPD3

chief801";p="65837 said:


> SPD3 - The "My Profession" comment is called sarcasm...Aside from that, your ranting does nothing more than reinforce my original perception...
> 
> And Bbelichick...If the SP are so inclined as to saturate the community I work in, and decide to answer 911 calls, so be it! I wouldn't give a rats ass...I would welcome the assistance, provided they werent' acting like idiots
> 
> Garda- You are confusing public safety with law enforcement. Law enforcement is a tool to ensure public safety. Civilians flashing lights does not undermine public safety, it undermines enforcement. Bottom line, the cars slow down, accidents decrease...isn't that public safety?
> 
> Robodope - You are living proof that there is intelligent life out there! I was offering food for thought and the knuckleheads let their testosterone boil to the point where they couldn't see straight!


Rantings.........knuckleheads? Chief wannabe save the trouble of talking down to me, you are not my superior in ANY aspect. As far as your offering food for thought.....your simplistic logic concerning enforcement and safety is akin to Corky's monologue at the Christmas pageant. Yes waving at cars slows them down....so let us extrapolate that out and say we should just give drunk drivers a ride home because it gets them off the road......and we should just give domestic batterers a motel room for the night because it stops the abuse......and we should just seize drugs from dealers because it gets the contraband off the street. See how much food for thought I imparted to the thread! There is an inherent retributive facet of law enforcement necessitated by human nature which is compulsory. Dumbing the concepts down in the interests of excusing someone's egregious behavior and or aggrandizing yourself serves only to detract from the discourse, not heighten it.


----------



## GARDA

Well said SPD3, well said. You saved me some typing to the chief in response to his "simplistic logic concerning enforcement and safety"...

it is "akin to Corky's monologue at the Christmas pageant"...

That's priceless! :lol:


----------



## mpd61

Se7en";p="65835 said:


> It seems like a giant pissing contest between both departments and neither one looks like the winner. Lets go after the working class and screw with them and ticket them for minimal speed violations. _*If it was true *_that the State Police stopped and ticketed someone for five miles over the speed limit, thats chicken shit.


Okay then......................
that would seem to justify Nahant P.D.'s actions? (Large Chicken shit sub)
At what point is exceeding the speed limit NOT chicken droppings? Theres opinions and theres facts. The majority of my speeding cites are for under 40 MPH!!!!! So I guess that makes me a chicken! HA HA!!!
Of course that's how I get the occasional warrant arrest and other criminal activity. I guess maybe I should raise the bar


----------



## phuzz01

SPD3";p="65845 said:


> Dumbing the concepts down in the interests of excusing someone's egregious behavior and or aggrandizing yourself serves only to detract from the discourse, not heighten it.


+1

No matter how one agency feels about another, hindering another agency's efforts is absolutely inexcusable. Just yesterday, I was driving my fully marked cruiser and someone coming the other direction flashed their headlights. There was a local officer sitting 1/8 mile up the road running radar, so I went back and stopped the headlight flasher and read her the riot act. I know the local officers in my area would do the same for me.

Hell, if I see some local officers running radar in my patrol area, more likely than not I'll pull over and join them, and get a few cites myself. Plenty of nitwits out there for all of us.


----------



## chief801

Simplistic view? I don't think you can be anymore "simplistic" than thinking that writing a citation is the only way to get the job done...

As far as being your superior, I don't recall ever claiming to be. I've been doing this job too long to care what individuals think of me...my performance over the years speaks for itself. Wannabe? Well, maybe, depending on your definition of the term. "Wannabe" someone who is proud to have served several communities with pride and gained the respect of the majority of those with whom I had the pleasure to serve (including countless Troopers), sure, I'm a wannabe.
Disagreement or meaningful discourse on any issue is good for all. I love playing devils advocate, it fosters thinking that either get's people to see different points of view, or at a minimum, get's them to develop arguments in support of their individual point of view.
As far as being "limp wristed" goes, come on now, how could I possible eat my quiche or scratch your eyes out with a limp wrist? Gotta run, I'm late for my pedicure...


----------



## Guest

The forum is heated as always. The basic point is, municipal or state law enforcement agencies should not interfere with anothers operations. That is what the Feds are for.


----------



## Se7en

Yeah I think that citing someone for going 5 mph over the speed limit is chickenshit if you're doing traffic enforcement. I also believe there is more to this story than what’s being reported.

If they want to address a concern, then they should target the Lynnway. There are more accidents and mv related deaths there, than there are on the Causeway.

mpd61, congrats on all you warrant arrests concerning your mv stops, dude I want to ride with you. 

As for Nahant P.D., no I don't agree with how they handled that situation. They have some good guys over there (as in patrolman), but they are a department that is controlled by the citizens of Nahant.


----------



## chief801

Gotta love the heat MSP75! If it didn't get heated it would mean that no one cares...I will admit, I like to try to stir the crap from time to time


----------



## mpdcam

I've travelled that road a few times and 5 MPH over the speed limit is the least of anyones worries. I've seen many people doing 15-20 over on that road. It's long, flat and mostly straight. The funny thing is that I've never seen any troopers doing radar on that road, but have seen many Nahant PD cruisers set up or with cars pulled over. Sounds like that Nahant is just mad because someone else is fishin in their hole...


----------



## Rock

I hope they were wearing a condom!


----------



## JACK 807

chief801";p="65931 said:


> Gotta love the heat MSP75! If it didn't get heated it would mean that no one cares...I will admit, I like to try to stir the crap from time to time


Chief801,
I found your paddle!! :twisted:

Hey, anyone out there seen ****** Bulger :?:


----------



## justcardio

Anyone forget that we have a war going on...overseas. The Nahant PD and State Police war is a joke. Lets work together here. WE ARE COPS. LETS FIGHT CRIME NOT EACH OTHER


----------



## Mikey682

MP enlighten me! What happened in Foxboro?


----------



## Clouseau

This is how urban legends are started. This would have been front page news and guys would have lost their jobs.
I remember their was some tension over the details/locations at the stadium, that was it.


----------



## phuzz01

hehe, I'm envisioning Super Troopers near the winnebago...


----------



## mpd61

phuzz01";p="66029 said:


> hehe, I'm envisioning Super Troopers near the winnebago...


Ya here's the Foxboro crew from 95'
:lol:


----------



## mpd61

Se7en";p="65923 said:


> mpd61, congrats on all you warrant arrests concerning your mv stops, dude I want to ride with you.
> 
> .


Seven,

You can be my wingman ANYTIME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:wink:


----------

